# Squirrel Creek Railroad



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

these are some older pictures of my second layout, HO scale, about 15 by 16 feet ... era is about 1890, somewheres up north in a mining / logging camp,
Some of the pics have unfinished scenery, all is pretty well done now ..nothing further is planned, just run it...


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A beautiful railroad with exceptional detail.
Great workmanship. Well done.

Magic


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

thanks, took two winters to do ...
snow on the ground, can't play farmer, lol


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Two winters and I would be happy to get two of those beautiful cars built ! What an awe inspiring layout !


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

the ore cars are tichy, and the logging flats are keystone ... the flat cars themselves have the upper deck handmade ..


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Magnificent themed railroad.


----------

